# "Scott Layden is said to have some interest in yet another Utahn for his collection"



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

http://espn.go.com/nba/columns/stein_marc/1589639.html
Its somewhere in the middle

Greg Ostertag? Might as well pull hornacek out of retirement and rename ourselves the jazz.


----------



## knicks235 (May 20, 2003)

just just no,ai yi yi , well at least he has 1 or 2 years left on his contract so all that would go off the books


----------



## mofo202 (Apr 28, 2003)

Greg Ostertag........Michael Doleac.........Travis Knight........

I Love New York...


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mofo202</b>!
> Greg Ostertag........Michael Doleac.........Travis Knight........
> 
> I Love New York...








I Live in NY, but am obviousLy a die-hard CeLtics fan. I cannot beLieve what Layden has put you guyz thru. I feeL bad, my dad Loves the Knicks.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

At this rate we might have the first all-white team since the 60s.


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

An all white starting five:dead:


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mellamyne</b>!
> An all white starting five:dead:


Being that im not racist like some of y'all seem to be, I wouldnt mind that at all. As long as the 5 white boys could play. Ostertag, Knight,, Van Horn etc... now yeah that would be :sour:


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

Not to be racist (I am as white as the pavement) but do we have an affordable all white starting five? I mean the few that can play are MAX guys (Dirk, Jason) and since NY dont have Kidd, Williams, Pau Gasol, Peja Stojacovic, Ilgauskas, Mike Miller, Steve Nash or even Tskishvilli, you know an all white starting Five will suck.


Just to prove a point

G Kidd
G Miller
F Stojacovic
F Nowitzki
C Brad Miller


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I think that would be a playoff team right there. But I think Jason is half.

-Petey


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> I think that would be a playoff team right there. But I think Jason is half.
> 
> -Petey


Then he'll only play 24 minutes. :-D

In the 911 tape from Joumana, she said he was both. It was kinda weird.


----------



## rady (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mellamyne</b>!
> An all white starting five:dead:


after the kings, couple of years ago


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Matt85163</b>!
> 
> 
> Then he'll only play 24 minutes. :-D
> ...


I don't think she would have time to say all that... come on.

-Petey


----------



## Positive Role Model (May 31, 2003)

Well I'd love to see Greg join the Knicks this year, since Layden would only offer spare parts for him (i.e., no Kurt Thomas...).

He's probably the best *cheaply attainable* big shot blocking presence and rebounder available at this point. He's a guy who would really help out because of our poor perimeter defense...having a legitimate shot blocker down low will help our team defense a pretty large deal.

Plus, he's in the final year of his contract so even if he is totally useless this year, there's no significant loss.

If Utah would take Othella and Charlie for him, or some similar deal, that would be nice...but chances are they won't.


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Positive Role Model</b>!
> Well I'd love to see Greg join the Knicks this year, since Layden would only offer spare parts for him (i.e., no Kurt Thomas...).
> 
> He's probably the best *cheaply attainable* big shot blocking presence and rebounder available at this point. He's a guy who would really help out because of our poor perimeter defense...having a legitimate shot blocker down low will help our team defense a pretty large deal.
> ...


Good points. I wouldn't mind picking up Ostertag under the conditions you describe. When he's on his game, Ostertag is an effective role playing center, which should benefit the slew of tweener SF/PFs on the team.


----------

